# Best Bow



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

You do not have to vote for one just because you shoot that one brand right now.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Of the recent compounds I have shot the Hoyt feels the best to me. EPEKs Hoyt fits me perfect too, so that might be a factor. But I also have shot North Slopes Matthews and while it shot nice it did not feel as smooth as the Hoyt.

Way back in my compound days I shot Hoyt so It may just stand to reason...


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

WOW :shock: I put other on there just for you.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i have shot a pse for years and i do not have any complaints. but when i shoot my new bowtech i can not believe the difference. so my vote is for bowtech.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I like Hoyt bows, and I also like to reward the innovators in the industry by purchasing their products. Hoyt has a complete product development cycle each year, where other companies like Matthews wait to see developing technology and then rename/reconfigure their bows to call them "new." There isn't necessarily anything wrong with that. For one thing, it builds on proven designs and allows for longer product life and reduced costs to the consumer.

Hoyt and PSE employ probably 2/3 of the engineers in the archery business and I applaud them pushing the envelope each and every year to deliver meaningful improvements. The fact that they are a local company (and if you've ever been to the shop, you know it's full of good people who are almost universally archers) is another reason I like them.

Oh yeah, and EPEK shoots one whenver he's not dragging it behind his wheeler.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I tried a lot of different models of each brand out when I purchased a new bow, I choose a Hoyt UltiMag because it's the one I liked the best. You don't need the next new big name branded bow to kill animals; just the one you can put the arrow on target with the best, they ain't always the same one. 8)


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I drag Trykons behind my wheeler and I now shoot a very smooth Katera...... which I earned by draging my Trykon behind my wheeler.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I voted "other".

At the Archery Trade Association show in Indy, I shot countless bows. The one that felt amazing to me was the new Dead Zone from Sims Vibration Labs (Limbsavers guys). That bow is amazing.

All that said, the reason I voted other is because all of the bows on the market today are truly fantastic bows and you can't go wrong with any of them. You just need to shoot as many as you can and buy the one that feels the best to you.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I shoot a hoyt, but I really like bowtech. Either one of those has my vote.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoyt. I have shot pse and bowtech. they just didnt feel right for me.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I shoot a hoyt, but I really like bowtech. Either one of those has my vote.


Bowtechs are nice to like, but I have not met many that have fallen in love with them.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

EPEK said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot a hoyt, but I really like bowtech. Either one of those has my vote.
> ...


I'm in love with my Patriot. I know there are some very good bow manufacture's besides bowtech. But it felt right when I shot it. It also doesn't hit the pocket book as hard as some others.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Katera XL for me...Smoothest, fastest bow I have ever shot!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Hoyt has a proven track record that is second to none. Add in them being a local company that invests more than most realize into the hunting world right here in Utah, and I see no reason to ever buy anything but a Hoyt. Good product made by a great company that invests back into the wildlife of Utah makes it a no-brainer.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I love.... thats right, I'll say it again... I LOVE shooting my cheap, slightly lower than middle of the pack, Bear Element bow. I've shot a Hoyt and it felt like crap, wound up sticking an arrow in the neighbors fence. :lol: I guess I better mention I'm left handed and that was shooting a right handed bow, my first time ever, set at 70 pounds which I barely got drawn and I had no idea how to use the peep sight my friend had installed. It was quiet when I wildly released the arrow though.... :lol: I shot several bows at Cabelas before I decided what to buy and when I shot the Bear at UAC, it felt right and I've absolutely loved it. Honestly, I'd probably get another one if this one ever busted on me.... just because it feels right, is smooth, pretty quiet compared to some I've "heard" go off on league nights and its light enough that I don't need a wheeler to drag it with me. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

What Hoyt did you shoot Riverrat? You do realize that Hoyt makes several models, yes? :wink: I suppose some folks are happy driving Geo Metros, so I guess being happy shooting a 'lesser' bow is understandable. :mrgreen:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats to Dave Cousins, HOYT pro shooter for just dropping 20k of prize money into his pocket at the NFAA World 3 spot championships.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I absolutely love my Mathews LX. I guess there are other bows on the market but I am getting to old to carry them up the mountain.

By the way Pro, you are only 20 posts from an unbelievably cool number.

Deer Catcher guy sent me a text message last week on the 22nd of Feb. wishing me a nice 2-22. Ya gotta love it.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Congrats to Dave Cousins, HOYT pro shooter for just dropping 20k of prize money into his pocket at the NFAA World 3 spot championships.


20K would be nice I guess he can use it to upgrade to a newer, better engineered, this year hoyt. He might have some left over for some arrows and such after that. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> n.By the way Pro, you are only 20 posts from an unbelievably cool number.
> 
> Deer Catcher guy sent me a text message last week on the 22nd of Feb. wishing me a nice 2-22. Ya gotta love it.


I don't know why, but the thought of this future post has weighed greatly on my mind. I will attempt to make it worthy of it's 'coolness'. 8)


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

truemule said:


> EPEK said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to Dave Cousins, HOYT pro shooter for just dropping 20k of prize money into his pocket at the NFAA World 3 spot championships.
> ...


Doesn't Hoyt give him his equipment to use shooting since he is their Pro Shooter?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> What Hoyt did you shoot Riverrat? You do realize that Hoyt makes several models, yes? :wink: I suppose some folks are happy driving Geo Metros, so I guess being happy shooting a 'lesser' bow is understandable. :mrgreen:


Sorry... thought I'd replied to this. I do agree with your Geo Metro comment. Made me laugh. :lol: I don't recall the model of the bow.... Vortex, Vectrix.... something like that I believe. He had just gotten it and it was the newest best thing out I guess. We were hanging out in his backyard and he asked if I wanted to shoot it and I was all for it, until I tried to pull it back. I'm surprised I didn't wind up with the bow string wrapped around my neck holding the sight behind my knee or something.... but seeing him shoot it made me want a bow for myself and honestly, every time I shoot now, I'm on cloud nine.... it really is one of the most fun things I've ever done and I don't know that it would feel any different regardless of what I was shooting. 8)


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I get your point truemule, Hoyt does try to get better and their best are very expensive, but they do shoot great and he was standing next to Michael Braden a former Hoyt shooter whom now shoots Mathews and out lasted him by a fraction of an inch. But what Hoyt and other sponsers paid Cousins in contingency money, and bonus for winning with their bow is a lot more than just the 20k prize money he won. It pays to shoot good, but it pays a lot to have nerves of steel in competition.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I know they make some good money shooting epek. I wasn't trying to put hoyt or the shooter down. I was just funnin'. I am sure hoyt makes some awesome bows. People wouldn't shoot or defend them if they didn't.

Mojo, It was suppose to be a joke thats why it had the smileys. We all know that pro shooters and people that drag ther bows behind there four wheelers don't have to pay for there bows.  See a funny. 

Man you guys need some time off or to get out and break the cabin fever up.


----------



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

4 years ago I decide to try the bow hunt I shot hoyt mathews pse bear and the one that felt right was Whisper creek smooth draw no hand shock and quiet


----------



## wasatchbuck (Dec 10, 2007)

i shoot diamond black ice (bowtech) love the way it feels, smooth drawing, even gave her a name :mrgreen:


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

I shoot a PSE Baby G-Foce Infinity.....and love it. A good friend gave me the bow about 7 years ago, and the last couple of years I have messed with it, put new strings on it and now hunt with it. I am not saying that it is the "best bow" out there, but it was free and I really like it. From what I have been told, back in the day it was one of the best ones out there. The only downfall is that even with all of the silencing stuff that I have done, it still has a soft sounding twang. When I am up on the range, once in a while I get a few folks that want to check it out and shoot it. They are impressed! My son shoots a Bowtech Diamond. When my PSE doesn't cut it anymore, I'll probably get a Bowtech. His is solid, quick, smooth and silent!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

DEVIANT said:


> The only downfall is that even with all of the silencing stuff that I have done, it still has a *soft sounding twang*.


 Thats not so bad.... some of the ones out there sound like a snap cap going off or something.... pretty bad. :shock:


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

the best bow, is a free bow!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I shoot a Mathews, love there equipment. I prefer single cam designs and I have never had a ounce of problems. Fast bows with very little recoil. This years Drenalin is by far my favorite bow. Fast, very light, and extremely smooth. It gets my vote hands down.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you type that with a straight face Shane?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Poker Straight!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Poker Straight!


Wow... this is just begging for a tangent post. :lol:


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

I like Hoyts GamemasterII and Reflexs twin to it. kind a spacey lookn but fun to shoot.
Still like Bears bows <<--O/


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

The black ice for me.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> I like Hoyts GamemasterII and Reflexs twin to it. kind a spacey lookn but fun to shoot.
> Still like Bears bows <<--O/


That's debatable


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

what is? :? 

That I like Hoyt/Reflex spacey recruve bows and Bears traditional looking bows? <<--O/


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

That smiley's form


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I have to say Hoyt. I am a little partial because I used to work for Hoyt and I know what level of quality is put into their manufacture. I have owned and shot bows from: Bear, Martin, Browning, PSE, and Proline. If I were to choose a bow other than Hoyt, I would probably pick Bear or Mathews. I'm still shooting a 1996 custom Hoyt Stratus. I wish I would have never sold my Hoyt Defiant  . I shot that thing better than any bow I have ever touched.


----------

